# Tv Duell der Spitzenkandidaten



## Mephals (13. September 2009)

Hallo,

mal davon abgesehen das ich Wahlkampfimporte aus den USA nicht leiden kann, dachte ich das wir in einer Demokratie leben. An dem Fernsehduell nehem aber nur die Spitzenkandidaten der SPD und CDU teil. Die andren Parteien bleiben dabei außen vor. Gut SPD und CDU waren lange Zeit die größten Parteien und stellen bisher (fast, bin mir nicht ganz sicher) immer den Kanzler. Aber vorallem bei der SPD sieht es zureit nicht gerade rosig aus, da müsste man ja eher jemanden von Linke oder FDP einladen.
Ich zumindest kann daher diese ganze Sache nicht ganz ernst nehmen.

MFG Meph

Edit: wenn wir Demokratie so ernst nehmen könnten wir die NPD doch einfach verbieten


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

Das TV-Duell ist eh ein Witz... Beide arbeiten seit 4 Jahren zusammen und nun so ein Duell? Witzlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2009)

Also bei Sat 1 stand irgendwas davon, dass Guido Westerwelle auch da ist. Naja der treibt sich ja sowieso überall rum ^^ Aber ich bin wirklich froh, dass die niemanden von den Linken eingeladen haben. Die Kommis haben schon viel zu viele Auftritte im Fernsehen bekommen...


----------



## Kronas (13. September 2009)

wann kommt des denn?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

halb 9 im ersten glaub ich


----------



## Doomsta (13. September 2009)

Ich guck lieber Simpsons den Film. geistreicher als alles was mir irgendwelche behinderten SPD und oder CDU Politiker erzählen könnten.


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2009)

Bin zwar weder Anhänger von CDU oder SPD, aber anschauen werd ich es mir schon. Aber du hast recht, mit sowas geistreichem wie Simpsons, kann das nicht mithalten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (13. September 2009)

Finds auch extrem sinnfrei, als ob nur diese 2 Kandidaten was zu sagen hätten^^
Wenn man sowas schon macht, dann sollte man auch alle "größeren" parteien einladen.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. September 2009)

Wie hat Gregor Gysi kürzlich gesagt?

"Da debattiert die amtierende Bundeskanzlerin mit ihrem Vize!"

Ist ja witzig! Wollen sie uns erzählen was sie besser machen wollen wenn sie dann wieder zusammen regieren, von denen Sachen die sie bisher nicht hingekriegt haben?

Ich werd lieber Simpsons schauen......

Aber mal ganz ehrlich! Das juckt sie doch nicht! Die juckt es doch schon lange nicht mehr was das Volk will, worum es eigentlich geht!

Sie wissen ja, dass sie wiedergewählt werden und hauptsache sie haben ne knappe Mehrheit!

Die zeigen sich doch nur zusammen im Fernsehen damit die Leute entweder sagen:"Och die Merkel hat mir besser gefallen!" oder "nö Steinmeier war besser!" 

Und dabei völlig vergessen, dass noch andere Parteien am Start sind!

Ich hätt echt Hoffnung für Deutschland wenn bei dieser Wahl mal die CDU und die SPD "abgestraft" werden. 

Momentan ist ja auch das wichtigste Koalitionsgespräche zu führen!

"Wahlkampf" kann man sich ja fast schenken, sie haben ja eh schonwieder so gut wie gewonnen.....


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Aber vorallem bei der SPD sieht es zureit nicht gerade rosig aus, da müsste man ja eher jemanden von Linke oder FDP einladen.


Naja...22 Prozent gegen jeweils 14% ist schon ein minimaler Unterschied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic:
Als Politik-Leistungskursler gehört das ja schon zum Pflichtprogramm ^-^


----------



## Hubautz (13. September 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Finds auch extrem sinnfrei, als ob nur diese 2 Kandidaten was zu sagen hätten^^
> Wenn man sowas schon macht, dann sollte man auch alle "größeren" parteien einladen.



Man kann mit 99%iger Sicherheit davon ausgehen dass einer von den beiden Bundeskanzler wird. Und darum geht es bei der Sache. Also was sollte denn jemand anderes noch dabei?
Ob das ganze sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. September 2009)

warum bringen die auch um die gleich zeit simpsons? sone kagge


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> warum bringen die auch um die gleich zeit simpsons? sone kagge


Einschaltquoten? o.0

Prosieben.Sat1 überträgt sowohl das Duell als auch den Blockbuster des Abends, Profit ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. September 2009)

Ich werd mir den Krampf heute auch mal geben, allerdings erwarte ich nicht mehr als das beide zu fast egal welchem Thema in etwa das selbe sagen werden und die bisher unentschlossenen Wähler danach auch kaum klüger sind als vorher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zur allgemeinen Erheiterung gebe ich aber danach noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine Chance, mich von DVD zu unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2009)

Ich muss es leider gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Einschaltquoten? o.0
> 
> Prosieben.Sat1 überträgt sowohl das Duell als auch den Blockbuster des Abends, Profit ohne Ende
> 
> ...




ahja die gehörn ja zusammen^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2009)

20:15 ARD ZDF SAT1 RTL heute^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2009)

Da es für mich nichts bringt, den beiden zuzuhören, wie sie sich gegenseitig mit Versprechungen und Lügen überbieten, zieh ich mir lieber Team America rein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

simpsons > all


----------



## LordofDemons (13. September 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Edit: wenn wir Demokratie so ernst nehmen könnten wir die NPD doch einfach verbieten


ne partei verbieten Oo

ja klar machs wie hitler einfahc die konkurenz ausschalten super idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(achtung ironie bitte nicht füttern)


----------



## 11Raiden (13. September 2009)

Steinmeier wird eh nie Kanzler.
Ich sag zwar nicht, dann fresse ich einen Besen, aber so sicher bin ich mir, dass ich das in Erwägung ziehen würde.


----------



## Shinar (13. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das TV-Duell ist eh ein Witz... Beide arbeiten seit 4 Jahren zusammen und nun so ein Duell? Witzlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war ein sehr langweiliges Duell. Grund: Beide wissen bereits, dass sie vier weitere Jahre zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Cørradø (13. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Steinmeier wird eh nie Kanzler.
> Ich sag zwar nicht, dann fresse ich einen Besen, aber so sicher bin ich mir, dass ich das in Erwägung ziehen würde.


Ich fixier das mal, für den Fall, dass es in 2 Wochen ein historisches Zitat sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Duell:
Kontroverser, als ich es befürchtet habe und so sachlich, wie ich es mir nur hätte wünschen können.
Dass sich allerding BEIDE die verschleierte Arbeitslosenstatistik ans Revers heften wollten, hat mich dann aber doch peinlich berührt....


----------



## Cørradø (13. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Das war ein sehr langweiliges Duell. Grund: Beide wissen bereits, dass sie vier weitere Jahre zusammenarbeiten.


k.A. welches "Duell" du gesehen hast, aber bei "mir" gab es klare Aussagen zu angestrebten Koalitionspartnern.
Zum Teil sogar klar voneinander abgegrenzte Standpunkte haben nochmal das politische bzw. persönliche Profil geschärft.
Sollen sie behaupten allees, was sie in den letzten 4 Jahren (zusammen) erreicht hätten wäre Scheisse? ö_Ö


----------



## LordofDemons (13. September 2009)

was mich eigendlich noch mehr interessiert als das duell selber ist die reaktion der Politkabarettisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (14. September 2009)

Das ganze war kein "Duell".
Wär aber auch lächerlich gewesen, da sie 4 Jahre zusammen regiert haben und sich diese Option in der nächsten Regierung offen halten müssen.
Ausserdem finde ich dieses gegenseite Beleidigen in einigen Wahlkämpfen unproduktiv und sinnlos.
Schließlich soll es dem Bürger helfen.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Das Verhalten war zu erwarten.

Wäre sie wie 2 Hunde aufeinander losgegangen hätte man sich fragen sollen ob das die letzten 4 Jahre genauso lief und deswegen viele Dinge nicht umgesetzt wurden. Sie hätten sich eher selbst geschadet.
Deshalb war es logisch, das die relativ "neutral" blieben bzw. eher als Duett auftraten.

Mein Fazit lautet : Ich sehe Angela Merkel vorne, da sie ein klares Konzept hat wie sie Deutschland künftig regieren will ohne eine große Koalition. Sie strebt ein Schwarz-Gelb Bündnis an und die Chance dazu ist da.
Man merkte das beide eine große Koalition vermeiden wollen aber Steinmeier hat keine Alternative zur Schwarz-Rot Regierung und da ist es doch sehr fragwürdig wie er Deutschland dann regieren will. Koaltion mit den Linken schließt er aus, was ich begrüße aber dann bleiben nur noch die Grünen und mit denen auf 50% zu kommen ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Fusssi (14. September 2009)

Das soll Niemandem helfen!

Es ist ein Showevent welches, wie so vieles, von den Amis übernommen wurde und den Sendern Einschaltquote bringen soll!

Und wer den Aussagen eines Politikers im Wahlkampf glaubt, kann seinen Wohnungsschlüssel auch gleich dem nächsten Einbrecher in die Hand drücken und hoffen das der einem nicht die Wohnung lehr räumt.

PS: Ich habe starke Zweifel daran das die CDU/CSU zusammen mit der FDP eine Mehrheit zusatnde bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

Wenn es interessiert hat es sicherlich geschaut, aber ich bekomme nicht den Quell meiner Lebensfreude, wenn ich Politikern bei Ihrem Geseier zuhöre und deswegen habe ich persönlich mir diese in meinen Augen Zeitverschwendung nicht angetan.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Steinmeier hat weniger charisma als ein Glas abgestandenes wasser


----------



## Haxxler (14. September 2009)

Steinmeier kam gestern wie eine abgehalfterte Schröder Karikatur daher.


----------



## Phash (14. September 2009)

ob das ein Duell oder ein Duett wird, das überlassen wir mal schön den Zuschauern. Ich beantworte hier die Fragen, wie ich es mir vorgenommen habe...




so ne Trulla... btw.:  

soviel zur Bundesmerkel... 

Klarmachen zum Ändern!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. September 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Edit: wenn wir Demokratie so ernst nehmen könnten wir die NPD doch einfach verbieten



Wenn wir Demokratie ernst nehmen würden, bräuchten wir die NPD nicht verbieten


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Wenns ne echte Demokratie wäre, könnt ich auch irgendwo ankreuzen das ich mir ne Monarchie wünsche! XD

Lacht nur! Das hat nur Vorteile!!

So nen König kann man stürzen und Köpfen wenn er Mist baut! Und bei jeder Entscheidung schwingt mit, dass er ja im Amt bleiben will. Während unsere Politiker ja immer für 4 Jahre planen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenns ne echte Demokratie wäre, könnt ich auch irgendwo ankreuzen das ich mir ne Monarchie wünsche! XD
> 
> Lacht nur! Das hat nur Vorteile!!
> 
> ...


dann lieber die diktatur
an sich eine gute regierungsart, wie ich finde, nur leider sind immer die falschen leute an der macht
viele köche verderben den brei. was dabei rauskommt, sieht man ja bei uns

..macht für den der sie nicht will..


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> dann lieber die diktatur
> an sich eine gute regierungsart, wie ich finde, nur leider sind immer die falschen leute an der macht
> viele köche verderben den brei. was dabei rauskommt, sieht man ja bei uns
> 
> ..macht für den der sie nicht will..



Ein König hat seinem Volk ebenso zu dienen wie das Volk ihm, während der Diktator nur seine Meinung diktiert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (14. September 2009)

Eben im Radio auf den weg nach hause, hies es das an disem Duell weniger zugesehen haben.
Und einige parteien reden von einem zeugniss das es wieder eine große koalition gibt.


----------



## Hubautz (14. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn wir Demokratie ernst nehmen würden, bräuchten wir die NPD nicht verbieten



Das hast du sehr schön gesagt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ein König hat seinem Volk ebenso zu dienen wie das Volk ihm, während der Diktator nur seine Meinung diktiert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin für eine reine Aristokratie... das ist noch besser als Monarchie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (14. September 2009)

Monarchie rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wenn es wieder "das Recht der ersten Nacht" gibt, stell ich mich zur Wahl 




ne im Ernst. Ich fände ein kleineres Parlament sinnvoll, mit mehr Mitsprache der Bevölkerung und weniger Wahlkampf. 

Von den 4 Jahren ist locker die Hälfte der Zeit für Wahlkampf verschwendet - nicht nur im Bundestag auch in den Ländern, was ja über den Rat Einfluss auf den Bund hat... 

richtig was ändern kann man immer nur ganz am Anfang der Legislaturperiode... am Ende muss man mit dem Wähler gut Freund machen und mistige Kompromisse schliessen


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine reine Aristokratie... das ist noch besser als Monarchie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du wirklich der Meinung dir würden Perücke und Puder stehen? oO

Oh! Ich hab noch was für dich gefunden!:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bist du wirklich der Meinung dir würden Perücke und Puder stehen? oO
> 
> Oh! Ich hab noch was für dich gefunden!:
> 
> _Schlumpfbild_



Bitte erstmal informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn sich die Herren gerne als solche bezeichnet haben, war dies doch alles andere als Aristokratie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dioxyde (14. September 2009)

War total langweilig^^


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte erstmal informieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber Selorlein! Wie soll ich mir denn nen Adligen in nem Enterprisekostüm vorstellen wenn nicht Bully Herbig die Szene entworfen hat? (huuuuch! Ja genau! Eine Mischung aus Suprise und Lissy! MUHA! *inDeckunggeht*)

Ich glaube das sinnigste wäre eine Monarchie mit einem Parlament aus gewählten Volksvertretern, wobei die aus ihrer Region kommen und eben nicht irgend einer Partei angehören. Ganz einfach weil Parteien überholt sind! Oder warum muß ein Politiker nicht zwingend notwendig für seine Partei stimmen? Also wozu das ganze eigentlich?

Und den Monarchen gibts halt nur damit am Ende auch tatsächlich was beschlossen wird! Natürlich würd ich mir nen König auch was "kosten" lassen! Aber selbst wenn er ne Ressidenz hat, würde er wohl weniger verschlingen wie alleine die ganzen Abgeordneten, ihre Diäten, ihre Renten, die Parteien und die unsummen von Werbungen die sie alle 4 Jahre machen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Grr!

Aristokratie bedeutet in der klassischen Verfassungstypenlehre des Aristoteles die Herrschaft der Besten der Tugend oder der Tüchtigkeit nach.


Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen würde, leben wir zur Zeit sowieso nicht in einer Demokratie sondern einer Ochlokratie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Grr!
> 
> Aristokratie bedeutet in der klassischen Verfassungstypenlehre des Aristoteles die Herrschaft der Besten der Tugend oder der Tüchtigkeit nach.
> 
> ...



Da mußt du aber erst verdammt viel Staub von der Aristokratie herunter fegen! Denn was sich im Mittelalter für das "Beste" hielt, war eigentlich nur noch, was eben an der Macht war! Und ich glaube wir sind uns einig das sie sich weder elitär verhalten haben, geschweige denn, versucht haben so zu entscheiden!

Ochlokratie? Joar, wenn du es so siehst. Immerhin ermöglicht diese Ochlokratie noch, dass wir beide mitbestimmen können! Der Bundestag hat sich für den EU-Vertrag von Lissabon entschieden! Hast du ihn schon gelesen? 

Danach macht es keinen Unterschied mehr ob du nen Politiker in Deutschland wählst oder irgend so nen Typ bei DSDS! Warum? Weil die deutschen Politiker die "Rahmengesetze" füllen dürfen wie heute die Gemeinderäte von Städten Satzungen beschliesen!

Und was wird aus dir? Interessiert dann irgend jemand was du dir für Wissen angeeignet hast? Mitnichten! Wer viel Geld hat, der hat Einfluß! Der Rest ist Fußvolk. Also können wir uns beide warm anziehen!

Ich laß mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen! Schau dir den Vertrag an und lande endlich deinen Gegenschlag in dem du meinen Beitrag hier anhand des Vetrags von Lissabon "zerlegst".

Ich werf dir den Federhandschuh hin! Meine Wahl der Waffen fällt auf den Vertrag von Lissabon! Willst du Genugtuung? Dann kämpfe!


----------



## Cørradø (14. September 2009)

Ich bin doch zutiefst bestürzt was hier für demokratiefeindliche Töne angeschlagen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Aristokratie bedeutet in der klassischen Verfassungstypenlehre des Aristoteles die Herrschaft der Besten der Tugend oder der Tüchtigkeit nach.


Ich dachte tatsächlich immer, das hätte was mit Adel und Herkunft zu tun.

Nun, da du dir darüber bestimmt schon gedanken gemacht hast: Wie würden rein hypothetisch "die Besten in Tugend oder Tüchtigkeit" wohl herausselektiert werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??

Nach einer calvinistischen Auffassung erleben wir ja gerade die Herrschaft "der Tüchtigsten", repräsentiert durch das Kapital.
Mehr Aristokratie ging ja nur, wenn "Prince Germany" (dieser gekaufte "von Anhalt") und Konsorten ihren aristokratischen Herrschaftsanspruch in Union mit dem Anspruch der Tüchtigen, also derer die Geld haben, geltend machen würden.
Prost Mahlzeit!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen würde, leben wir zur Zeit sowieso nicht in einer Demokratie sondern einer Ochlokratie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wird schwer zu widerlegen sein, weshalb es wohl niemand in Angriff nehmen wird.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Nun, da du dir darüber bestimmt schon gedanken gemacht hast: Wie würden rein hypothetisch "die Besten in Tugend oder Tüchtigkeit" wohl herausselektiert werden?



Intelligenz? Stärke? Menschlichkeit?

Woran sollte man das messen? Kann man es nicht mit einem Wort umschreiben? Doch dazu später mehr!

Wir wählen danach, wieviele Punkte von unseren eigenen Interessen mit denen einer Partei übereinstimmen. Und doch kommt es später zu einer Koalition die es wieder anders macht! Und jeder Politiker der Partei, darf grundsätzlich so stimmen, wie er es für richtig hält!

Also kann das eine Wort nur eins sein: Vertrauen!

Eigentlich sollten wir jemanden wählen dem wir vertrauen! Und bei dem wir wissen das er nach besten Wissen und Gewissen entscheidet und nicht weil er grad nen Punkt hat der uns zusagt!

Wer wählt heute bitte tatsächlich noch so?

Und worauf begründet Vertrauen? Muß das nicht wachsen? Also muß man das nicht aufbauen? Dementsprechend schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben? Anstatt neuen Versprechen einfach nur zu glauben?


----------



## EisblockError (14. September 2009)

Für mich stand auch schon vorher Klar obwohl diese Sendung es deutlich gemacht hat:
Deutschland ist wie ein Gallisches Dorf mit Angela Merkel als Hinkelstein.

Also wer CDU oder FDP wählt hat echt einen an der Klatsche, ich meine die haben nichtmal ne Politische Richtung....

FDP macht was CDU macht und CDU macht... nix!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

super eisi aber spd und linke die ham wohl ahnung das sind doch genau so blindgänger


----------



## Rosidae (15. September 2009)

Ich würde SPD und Grüne wählen wenn ich dürfte und wenn ich mehrere Häuser und ordentlich Cash hätte, CDU und FDP.

Ich fand das Tv-Duell richtig informativ, langweilig war es streckenweise dank Angela Merkel, aber es war interessant zu hören was die Größen der Politik zu den großen Fragen sagen.
Der Mann war besser als die Frau an dem Tag und das die schon seid 4 Jahren zusammenarbeiten bedeutet immernoch nicht, dass sie der selben Partei angehören...was man auch deutlich herausgehört hat, wenn man zugehört hat!

Ihr fandet es langweilig? Ist doch logisch wenn man etwas ankuckt wofür man sich kein bisschen interessiert. 
Habt es wohl nur geschaut um euch mal selbst beim heucheln zu ertappen.


Das die CDU/CSU deutlich mehr "Spenden" aus der Wirtschaft erhält als die SPD sagt schon einiges...
Und die Lösung die Angela Merkel zum Mindestlohn gebracht hat, finde ich lächerlich wenn man die anderen EU-Staaten mit Mindstlöhnen betrachtet. Viel zu viel Bürokratie und Möglichkeiten für Korruption, da gefällt mir der Steinmeier mit dem Vorschlag für einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn deutlich besser. Andere Eu-Länder haben den ja auch schon...


----------



## llviktorj (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ochlokratie? Joar, wenn du es so siehst. Immerhin ermöglicht diese Ochlokratie noch, dass wir beide mitbestimmen können! Der Bundestag hat sich für den EU-Vertrag von Lissabon entschieden! Hast du ihn schon gelesen?
> 
> Danach macht es keinen Unterschied mehr ob du nen Politiker in Deutschland wählst oder irgend so nen Typ bei DSDS! Warum? Weil die deutschen Politiker die "Rahmengesetze" füllen dürfen wie heute die Gemeinderäte von Städten Satzungen beschliesen!




Wir leben in einer Arschlochkratie!!! 




Rosidae schrieb:


> Ich würde SPD und Grüne wählen wenn ich dürfte und wenn ich mehrere Häuser und ordentlich Cash hätte, CDU und FDP.



Wen du mal nen Führerschein und ein Auto hast dan wirst du die Grünen hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (15. September 2009)

Rosidae schrieb:


> fullquote


Sehr schön und teilweise bis jetzt am objektivsten von allen zusammengefasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Das die CDU/CSU deutlich mehr "Spenden" aus der Wirtschaft erhält als die SPD sagt schon einiges...


Da ist es doch nur gut und recht wenn DB-Chef Ackermann seinen 60er im Kanzleramt feiert mit Prosecco und Nutten auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers!

Wir erinnern uns.... "Ackermann"... da war doch was... Mannesmann: Pleite und Untreue... DB: Entlassungen trotz Rekordgewinnen...

Die Inkarnation der Verantwortungslosigkeit im Finanzsektor. Natürlich wird man aus dem Hause _Springer _nichts negatives über ihn lesen oder hören... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brave new world, jau!


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Sehr schön und teilweise bis jetzt am objektivsten von allen zusammengefasst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich auch



Cørradø schrieb:


> Da ist es doch nur gut und recht wenn DB-Chef Ackermann seinen 60er im Kanzleramt feiert mit Prosecco und Nutten auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers!
> Wir erinnern uns.... "Ackermann"... da war doch was... Mannesmann: Pleite und Untreue... DB: Entlassungen trotz Rekordgewinnen...
> Die Inkarnation der Verantwortungslosigkeit im Finanzsektor. Natürlich wird man aus dem Hause _Springer _nichts negatives über ihn lesen oder hören...


Also ich wüßte zu gern, wo Du die Info mit den Nutten her hast.
Vielleicht kann man die als Begleitservice sogar von der Steuer absetzen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. September 2009)

Das Problem heut zu Tage ist ja eigentlich nicht die Nachfrage. Das Problem ist das Angebot. So viele große Differenzen liegen bei den meisten Partein nicht.

Witzig ist, dass die SPD mit der Linken net auf Bundesebene ins Boot will. Also gibt es ja kein Rot/Rot ... naja Schwarz/Rot soll es auch nicht mehr geben, da es keiner will und es immer betont wird. Wäre also nicht die beste wahl. 3er Bündnisse werden Ausgeschlossen, da es der Wähler auch nicht will ... =) 

Naja Schwarz/Gelb heißt Merkel bleibt und Pofalla bekommt Westerwelle als Kumpel. Was beide freut.

Falls es zu dem Problem kommt, das man mit schwarz/gelb keine Mehrheit erzielt wird es eng. Weil irgendwie alles andere ja nicht geht oder gegen das ist, was sie sagen.

Umweltpolitik wird es selbst unter Grün nicht geben. 

Das Problem ist eben wie gesagt eigentlich eher das Angebot.


Aber mal zum TE. Was hast du bei einem TV Duell zwischen Merkel und Steinmeier erwartet? DAs ist ein TV Duell, die gibt es schon ewig. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5QLziJftAE ^^
Aber man will halt die zwei zusammen sehen und fertig. Da das die Mehrheitsst... naja =) nicht überall träller
Falls Schwarz/Rot kommt, stellt die SPD doch mit Minderheit gern den Kanzler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die sehen das als Selbstverständlich an und verkaufen das auch so, als wäre es normal. Das gab es schon ... also den Versuch ^^, aber nicht mit Kanzler.
Nein ein TV Duell ist halt so, dass die beiden großen Schimpfen. Gibt ja genug Sendungen wo die Linken Spitzen, die Grünen etc. alle sind sie dabei. Sogar CSU und CDU getrennt ... sowas gibt es auch noch ^^.


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Fullquote


Ja die Frage muß erlaubt sein, was bringt es überhaupt noch zu wählen und ist die Regierung nicht eh schon auf ein schönes voraussichtliches Farbgemisch abgestimmt, weil es keine Alternativen gibt, die die Mehrheit für sich beanspruchen können wird?

Man könnte meinen, dahinter steckt Methode und soll das Fußvolk nur noch mehr die momentane Ausweglosigkeit und aufzeigen, das die Lage und die Möglichkeit des aktiven Eingriffs sehr stark begrenzt, wenn nicht gar überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist.

Für mich fühlt sich die Wahl ziemlich tristess und trostlos an und ich habe momentna überhaupt keine Lust irgendeinen von den Meinungsmacher und Beeinflußer von Deutschen  Mensche  meine Stimme zu geben, wenn sie überhaupt Einfluss nehmen können und wollen, in so vielen Aufsichtsräten die zum Teil sitzen, haben die meisten eh keine Zeit zum Regieren.

Was solls, das momentane System wird nach meiner Meinung eh über kurz oder lang abgelöst und die Gesellschaft wird sich zum positiven wandeln, weil die Zeit einfach reif dafür ist.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, also bitte nicht zu eng sehen, wenn ich zu nachtschlafender Zeit etwas unsachlich geworden sein sollte für den ein oder anderen.

SOllte dies der Fall sein so bitte ich um Verzeihung.
Ich möchte hier keinem von uns Privelegiertem auf die Füße (ge)treten (sein).


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Und noch einmal komm ich auf den EU-Vertrag von Lissabon zurück der soviele Änderungen hat, das ich mich ernsthaft Frage, wie man sich über einen Europäischen Superstaat unterhalten kann, ohne dessen endgültige Vertragsfassung vorliegen zu haben.

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass unsere deutsche Politik darin erheblich beschnitten wird und wir militärisch Aufrüsten müssen nein! Es ist darin auch die Rede von einer sozialstaatswidrigen marktradikalen Wirtschaftsolitik!

Und wer hats erfunden? Die Schweizer garantiert nicht! Denn die würden da erstmal nen Volksentscheid machen! Oh gute Idee! Wäre ja ne alternative wenn dann EU-Recht über deutschem Recht steht! Immerhin werden hier gewaltige Kompetenzen verschoben ja sogar bis zur Auflösung der Selbstbestimmung!

Und was haben unsere Politiker gemacht? Sie haben "für uns" erst kürzlich zugestimmt! Jawohl! Eine CDU mit einer Frau Merkel an der Spitze und eine SPD mit einem Herrn Steinmeier haben gesagt: "Deutschland ordnet seine eigenen Gesetze (auch das Grundgesetz) unter dem Vertrag der EU ein!) 

Hat euch das mal einer gesagt? Das war der Presse, wenn überhaupt ein 2 bis 3 Zeiler wert! Während hier noch groß diskutiert wird über Maßnahmen, die die Regierung eventuell nächstes Jahr garnicht mehr machen darf!

Ich hab die Vögel gewählt damit sie mich Vertreten und nicht dafür, dass sie die von mir übertragenen Kompetenzen verbindlich und engültig an jemand Anderen übertragen!

Eine Partei hat sich dagegen beschwert! Und ratet mal wer! Genau! Die Linken! Da sagt man immer so schön: "Spielt nicht mit den Schmuddelkindern!" Und tatsächlich ist es wohl die letzte soziale Bastion bevor auch noch das Grundgesetz der freien Marktwirtschaft zum Opfer fällt!

Sie haben sich gewehrt http://www.euractiv.de/fileadmin/images/LI...il_20090810.pdf
Für wen? Für UNS! Warum? Weil sie sozial sind! Weil sie der Meinung sind, wir haben in Deutschland schon noch ein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und man kann sich nicht einfach so in einen anderen Staat auflösen ohne mal das Volk zu fragen ob sie das überhaupt wollen!

Doch nicht genug!^^ Ständig hör ich hier im Forum: "Rechte Parteien sollte man verbieten!" Zähneknirschend nehmen wir es hin, das sogar die sich zur Wahl aufstellen dürfen. Der Preis der Demokratie.... aber was darf ich dann lesen? 

"Verfassungschutz beobachtet die Abgeordneten der Linken!" wtf? 
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/verfassungs..._19969192/index

Die EINZIGE Fraktion die vom Geheimdienst beobachtet wird? 

Bitte? Was ist mit rechten Parteien? Und....warum der Geheimdienst? Sind wir schon soweit? Wird jetzt Wahlkampf schon mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden "Bundesmittel" betrieben?

Langsam beschäftigt mich in diesem ganzen Chaos nur noch eine Frage: Wo krieg ich nen Antrag auf schweizer Staatsbürgerschaft her und wie lange geht es, bis es denen genauso geht?

Ach übrigens..... bei dieser Wahl schlägt mein Herz wohl links....


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> full quote



Ich stimme Dir (leider) wieder zu und sehe es genauso.
Das mit den EU anpassen und eigenes (deutsches) Recht dem unterordnen halte ich für sehr bedenklich.

Linke?
Mag ich nicht, aber ist vielleicht von den Medien und deren Image gesteuert.
Lafontaine (=Napoleons Größenwahnkomplex latent vorhanden) war der EINZIGE, der bei der Wiederwahl EHRLICH gesagt hat, dass es ohne Steuererhöhungen nicht gehen wird.
Also wird es von Birne und Co halt Zuschlag genannt und das verbindende Wort Solidarität, worauf jeder stolzer Bürger eines Landes abfährt vorgesetzt.


Hatten nicht Österreich oder Schweiz bei wichtigen politischen Fragen Volksentscheide?
Wäre ja mal ne Idee drüber nachzudenken, ob das eine erstrebensewerte Alternative wäre, dorthin überzusiedeln.

Wer Österreicher oder Schweizer ist und mir etwas über das Land, die Politik sag mag, kann das geren tun, auch per private Mitteilung, obwohl ich davon ausgehe, dass über kurz oder lang auf die ein oder andere Weise sich die Schweiz der EU beugen muß.


----------



## claet (16. September 2009)

Die ersten zwei Seiten dieses Threads hatte ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt ab sofort jeden Euro den ich übrig habe in meine private Rentenvorsorge zu investieren. Die überschäumende Intelligenz war wirklich erschlagend -.-

Auf Seite 3 wurde ich dann positiv überrascht.

Zwei Dinge würde ich gerne dazu sagen:
1. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie jemand sagen kann die Merkel hat das bessere Konzept. Ich mein, mal ganz ehrlich. Was ist denn ihr Konzept? Sie hat ja nicht einmal gesagt was sie vor hat. "Wir wollen machen, dass es den Menschen besser geht". So würde ich mal ihre Kernaussage zusammenfassen. Toll könnte man meinen. Ich sag dazu nur "Ich bin für den Weltfrieden". Oh schön -.-
Steinmeier hat ganz klar gesagt was er wie machen will und warum.

2. Möchte ich gerne zu einer Aussage Stellung beziehen


Rosidae schrieb:


> Ich würde SPD und Grüne wählen wenn ich dürfte und wenn ich mehrere Häuser und ordentlich Cash hätte, CDU und FDP.


Das erinnert mich stark an ein Zitat von dem ich leider nicht weiß von wem es ist:


> Wer als junger Mensch nicht SPD wählt hat kein Herz,
> wer als Erwachsener nicht CDU wählt hat kein Hirn.



Ich fass das mal zusammen:
"Als junger Mensch hatte ich noch Ideale, jetzt bin ich ein egoistischer Penner" oder auch
"Als es mir scheiße ging war ich für Wohlfahrt, jetzt gehts mir gut und ich will niemandem helfen".

Tut mir Leid, aber wer das _wirklich_ denkt ist für mich das Allerletzte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich fass das mal zusammen:
> "Als junger Mensch hatte ich noch Ideale, jetzt bin ich ein egoistischer Penner" oder auch
> "Als es mir scheiße ging war ich für Wohlfahrt, jetzt gehts mir gut und ich will niemandem helfen".
> 
> Tut mir Leid, aber wer das _wirklich_ denkt ist für mich das Allerletzte.



Da hast du recht und daher plädiere ich dafür, konsequent und durchgängig von Anfang an ein egoistischer Penner zu sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da hast du recht und daher plädiere ich dafür, konsequent und durchgängig von Anfang an ein egoistischer Penner zu sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schmunzelt*

Also wenn wählen?
Ich mache es mal im Auschlußverfahren, wer mindestens eine Nase dabei hat, die mir persönlich nicht paßt.

CDU?
Stoiber mit seinem wirren Reden, ein NO GO!

SPD?
Steinmeier Kanzlerkandidat, für mich Witzfigur ohne Konzept!

FDP?
Unser aller Guido hat bzw tut so als hat er uns lieb, dabei kennt er das System und verkauft das was er am besten kann sich selbst und seine Seele gibt es gratis anbei, verpackt mit einer schönen Schleife!

Grünen/Bündnis 90?
Wenn ich den intoleranten und unglaubwürdigen Trittin schon sehe, wird mir schlecht!

Linke?
Ich kann keine Figur bei denen ausstehen, das einzige was mich hier reizen würde ist das sie Lafontaine zumindest einen kleinen ehrlich und größenwahnisinnigen Napoleon haben und nicht alle Ex-DDR´ler die nur aus Gewohnheit wählen dürften.

Ich kennen der Wahlprogramm mal so gar nicht und habe irgendwie ein grundsätzliches Mißtrauen gegen die, was vielleicht aber auch daher kommen mag, dass ich den Verdacht hege, dass die Medien provokant denen die Rolle des schwarzen Peters für das unbewußte Volk zugeschustern.
Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung und für mich momentan kein schlüssiger Beweis, höchstenfalls ein Indix.

Gar nicht wählen,  um keine Energie darein zu stecken und trotzdem seinen Standpunkz inder Welt, wenn man gefragt wird behaupten?
Ich eiß nicht, ob das eine sinnige Alternative ist.

Dann eher eine Untergurndbewegung aufstellen oder auswandern.
Bei mir herrscht momentan sehr viel Mißmit, dass ich mich hier so auslasse.
Ich bitte dies mir Nachzusehen.

Wahrscheinlich gehe ich, wegen den mit der Muttermilch eingeimpften Kadavergehormsam, eh zu Wahl und entscheide vor Ort intuitiv, das ein Minderprogramm stimmen bekommt, die in einer annehmbaren Größenordnung liegen, das wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber damals bei den Grünen war das auch zu Anfang sehr viel Protestwählen und Ausrichtung nach einer besseren Zukunft.

Das Beispiel zeigt mir, dass wir immer noch Atomkernkraftwerke habe.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu ngeduldig und verlange etwas revolutionäreres, anstattt einem langsameren Wandel, wie im VAtikan mit unserem Pabst und seinem Ansichten zuzulassen, der nicht allen im Vatikan auf die Füße tritt und Finger haut, wie es sein Gegenkandidat gemacht hätte.

Naja, mal sehen, vieleicht schrieben ich auch bei den großen Parteien unwählbar hin und ganz groß quer drüber:
IHR KÖNNT MICH IHR SCHWEINE!!!

Das erinnert mich jetzt stark an das Buch: die Farm der Tiere
Empfehelnswert, sollte jeder mal lsene und den Inahlt mit der momentanen eigenen Weltanschauung und Geschehnissen vergleichen.

Bei den Energieriesen, vor allen Dingen GasProm, die wir Schröder verdanken, der mit Putin,wohl ein Kuhhandel hatte, sehe ich auffallende Ähnlichkeiten.
Bin ich der einzige?

So und nun versuche ich mich wieder zu beruhigen und ein braver und folgsamer Bürger zu sein, wie es sich für einen Beamten gehört.


----------



## claet (16. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> "ach was bin ich politikverdrossen"-gejammer



Du wählst also eine Partei wegen einer Person nicht die in der Partei aktiv ist?

Du hast grundsätzlich nicht verstanden wie Demokratie und Pluralismus (insbesondere der nötige Pluralismus innerhalb von Parteien) funktioniert!

Achso und zu sagen "Steinmeier hat kein Konzept" und ein paar Sätze weiter "Ich kenne kein Wahlprogramm" finde ich schon selten unklug - sorry..
Wenn du nicht bereit bist dich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, warum verbreitest du dann hier Unterstellungen?

Und zu guter Letzt noch ein kleiner Tipp:
Du erwähntest Atomkraft. Die Grünen haben ihr Ziel erreicht. Ein realistischer Atomausstieg ist vereinbart. Das Ende der AKWs in Deutschland ist besiegelt. Wenn du willst, dass das auch so bleibt, solltest du dringend SPD, Grüne oder Linke wählen. CDU und FDP werden die Laufzeiten schnell verlängert haben und alle anderen Stimmen verschwinden im Nirvana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich will dich ja nicht beeinflussen xD

*edit*
@ Ohrensammler
Da hab ich nicht mal was dagegen. Wer so ist, soll halt auch so wählen. Aber die Aussage, früher hatte ich noch moral, heute scheiß ich drauf macht mich echt wütend..


----------



## Cørradø (16. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Linke?
> Ich kann keine Figur bei denen ausstehen,



oooooooooooch... wenn "Rosa Luxemburg Reloaded" mich "nett bitten" würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tät ich wahrscheinlich sogar zu denen überlaufen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAUUUUUUU!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> oooooooooooch... wenn "Rosa Luxemburg Reloaded" mich "nett bitten" würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also bitte so tief kannst noch nicht mal du sinken :/


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> oooooooooooch... wenn "Rosa Luxemburg Reloaded" mich "nett bitten" würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Denn im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das für mich, das du SIE HIER garantiert nicht wählen wirst: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe doch, mein Menschengefühl trügt mich nicht bei dir Corrado!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (16. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Denn im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das für mich, das du SIE HIER garantiert nicht wählen wirst:
> 
> ich hoffe doch, mein Menschengefühl trügt mich nicht bei dir Corrado!
> 
> ...


Alter... ö_Ö Meine Libido wurde soeben kritisch getroffen und pulverisiert!
BÄÄÄÄH!!!! 

Dieses Bild... es geht nicht aus meinem Kopf! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Alter... ö_Ö Meine Libido wurde soeben kritisch getroffen und pulverisiert!
> BÄÄÄÄH!!!!
> 
> Dieses Bild... es geht nicht aus meinem Kopf!
> ...



Na aber sie bringt Aufschwung! Sie will die Deutsche Wirtschaft in Bewegung bringen!!! Unter ihr wird alles....alles.... naja lassen wir das!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> oooooooooooch... wenn "Rosa Luxemburg Reloaded" mich "nett bitten" würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhm... 
MHM!

Naja ich muss sagen... ich hab 2 solche Feger als Plakat der Linken in der Nebenstraße...
Aber das ist noch nicht genug... außerdem kann man ja immernoch eh... heucheln man läuft über xD


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2009)

leute ihr seid echt ekelhaft


----------



## Scrätcher (16. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute ihr seid echt ekelhaft



Politik war schon immer und wird immer schmutzig bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Eben das Angebot ist das Problem, nicht die Nachfrage.

Das sagen die Politiker nur nicht gern. Denn sie werden schon JAhre lang geschmiert. Ich meine wie war es denn im Mittelalter? Da wurden auch Personen, vom Adel geschmiert, damit sie weg sehen. Hat die Stadtwache was unternohmen, wenn der Adel jemand tötet ... nein. Das war Notwehr oder sonst was.

So ist es heute auch. Hübsches Beispiel ist da glaub ich Frankfurt. Da wo die Beamten der Steuerkontrolle, die große dicke C Bank attackiert haben, in ihrem Terroristen Fanatischen für das Volk, wollten die doch wirklich nach Steuerbetrug schauen. Das muss man sich vorstellen, eine Ehrenwerte Bank ... also bitte.
Die haben sogar was gefunden mehrer Millionen. Die wurden dann aber bissel Gebremmst, in ihren Gerechtigkeits Wahn. Denn das kam schon der Inquisition gleich. Denn vom Forstand kann man ja kein Geld verlangen ... also der Forstand ist doch nett und ehrlich. Also hat man so eingeschränkt, dass man nur ab 500.000 Euro Steuerbetrug dort Anfängt. Tolle Idee, wer handelt den größer =). Beim Zumwinkel, hatten ja auch paar Tausender Gefehlt, die er dann natürlich gezeigt hatte und daher war die Verhandlung ja nicht länger als 3 Tage ... meine er hat ja eingesehen, dass es nicht wirklich nett war dem Staat nichts zu geben. Vorallem damit an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, Bodenlos. Da muss man sich Entschuldigen.
Aber die Fanatiker des Steueramtes, waren so Irre. Das die ja sogar als Irre frühzeitig gehen durften. Das interessante, alle beim selben Arzt ^^. Also bissel ungeschickt vom Gegner. 

Das interessante daran ist wirklich. Diese Leute haben wirklichen ihren Job gemacht, auch wenn man von Beamten oft etwas anderes denkt. Die haben sich wirklich ins Zeug gelegt und die Bank auf Herz und Nieren Prüfen wollen, die mussten sogar von den Nachbarländern Beamten zu kommen lassen. Der Witz, der staat hat da ein Geschicktes System. Das System geht so. Der, der gut da steht, zahlt den der schlecht dasteht. Meine das Prinzip klingt super, ist es aber in Fall vom Steuerbetrug in Frankfurt nicht. Denn die stehen gut da. Das heißt Frankfurt bezahlt etliche Beamte, für Arbeit die anderen Bundesstaaten Geld bringen. Damit hat doch Hessen keine Lust, nach Steuern zu suchen. Das kostet die Geld und andere bekommen es. 
Diese Beamten wurden als "Verrückt" abgestempelt, mit so einem Atest etc. Andere wurden auf andere Dienststellen geschickt und Druck gab es intern natürlich Täglich. Denn bitte solche Querulanten und Volkshetzer ... ja also bitte. 

Daran sieht man eigentlich das der Staat sich schmieren lässt. Da hat wer gemerkt, dass die es ernst meinen und wirklich Millarden Beträge dem Staat zurück gegeben hätten und hat paar Millionen, ein paar Leuten gegeben und diese haben dann Druck gemacht. Das hat gereicht. Million gegen Millarden, gutes gechäfft.


Die Politiker sind alle gleich, die lassen sich halt gern von anderen Bezahlen und die aus der Reihe tanzen, werden abgesägt. 

Daher ist es halt schwer, den richtigen zu wählen. Aber dennoch sollte man wählen gehen. Jede Stimme zählt. Denn es gibt zwei Probleme die wir haben. Das eine ist, sie gehen Bündnisse ein, die sie nicht eingehen wollen und geben zu, dass sie Lügen oder sie verlangen dann neu Wahlen und hoffen, dass weniger Wählen gehen und damit mehr die wählen. Dann hat man aber das Problem, dass die extremen Parteien von anderen 5% packen können. Die NPD ist zwar keine Nazi Partei, dass wäre als würde man die Linke als SED PArteibeschimpfen. Aber die NPD ist rechts und Ausländerfeindlich, keine Frage. Daher sollte sie auch nicht in den Bundestag kommen, denn sie würden unseren Ruf als Deutschland enorm Schaden. Daher sollten rechte Parteien wirklich nicht in den Bundestag einmarschieren. Das wäre sehr schädlich. Ok die CDU ist schwarz und schwarz deckt gut, dass ist halt so. Aber die NPD ist halt nicht toll, daher sollten viele wählen gehen, damit die wenigen die NPD wählen, nicht die 5% Knacken. Das sind die beiden Probleme. Eben die Entscheidungen Bündnisse eingehen, die man nicht wollte oder Neuwahlen. Das zweite ist eben, dass Parteien in den Bundestag einziehen, die man nicht will. Gut das Grüne dabei sind, kann man nicht ändern, aber man kann ja verhindern dass dort noch andere mit sitzen dürfen.

Daher sollte man wählen gehen. Abwählen darf man ja leider nicht. Würde ich auch gern machen. Ein Minus rein malen oder Durchstreichen wäre doch die perfekte Lösung. Denn damit könne die, die Wählen wollen, auch wählen gehen. Immerhin können sie ja Abwählen ... "Ne die CDU will ich nicht" ... zack 1 Minus Stimmchen ... das wäre doch was für Nichtwähler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> 1. Du wählst also eine Partei wegen einer Person nicht die in der Partei aktiv ist?
> 2. Achso und zu sagen "Steinmeier hat kein Konzept" und ein paar Sätze weiter "Ich kenne kein Wahlprogramm" finde ich schon selten unklug - sorry..
> Wenn du nicht bereit bist dich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, warum verbreitest du dann hier Unterstellungen?
> 3.Und zu guter Letzt noch ein kleiner Tipp:
> ...


1. Nein, aber ist erst mal nicht irgendein exbeliebiger Politker denn ich jeweils genannt habe und es jammern, ja ich gebe es zu auf so ein Niveau nin ich politisch gelandet. Ich beschäftige mich sehr wohl mit Politik aber nicht so extrem, wie vielleicht andere.
2.Steinmeier hat für mich kein brauchbares Konzept, Merkel auch nicht zwingender aber die will ich ja eh nicht zwingend wählen. Wie Du siehst (oder auch nicht) beschäftige ich mich nicht mit allen Parteien, die auf den Mist von unzähligen Jahren eh bei mir verschissen haben. Die Linken habe ich bisher nicht einmal ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen, deswegen interessiert mich auch nicht dere inhaltliches Konzept (war nach meiner Meinung auch dieselbe Grütze wie bei den anderen), ABER ich sehe kaum noch Alternativen, obwohl ich Grüne auch nicht als regierungsfähige Mehrheit sieht mit wohl am besten noch Trittin als Kanzlerkandidat. Das einzige, was die in rot/grün gemacht haben, das war das abnicken von SpD-Entscheidungen, aber so einfach geht das meines Erachtens nicht!
3. Na toll, 2050, wenn es zu spät ist oder wann, wie Du schon sagt es wird verschoben und verschoben und in die Zukunft gepackt.
Das das 2020 oder 2025 groß umgesetzt wird sehe ich noch lange nicht.
4, Tust Du nicht Du gibst mir blos keinen einzigen konstruktiven Ansatzpunkt zu dem Inhalt!
Ich denke und ticke im Moment so, aber anscheind kannst Du Dich nicht in andere hineinversetzen und eine brauchbare Antwort geben unter der Voraussetzung der genannten Daten und der Einstellung des Menschens Dir gegenüber.
Kritisieren kann jeder gut, etwas sinnvolles auf eine Bitte zu antworten ist schon schwieriger und außerdem habe ich ja geschrieben, das ich mal Dampf ablassen mußte, bevor der Kessel überkocht und ich bei MacDoof einen auf Michael Douglas mache, aber vielleicht ist Dir das ja lieber, weil Du auf solche Nachrichten stehst und..lassen wir das lieber...


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Daher sollte man wählen gehen. Abwählen darf man ja leider nicht. Würde ich auch gern machen. Ein Minus rein malen oder Durchstreichen wäre doch die perfekte Lösung. Denn damit könne die, die Wählen wollen, auch wählen gehen. Immerhin können sie ja Abwählen ... "Ne die CDU will ich nicht" ... zack 1 Minus Stimmchen ... das wäre doch was für Nichtwähler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja!

Die Lösung Minsustimmen!
Das führen wir ein!
Was meint Ihr was das für ein Spaß wird! 

Zur Steurfahndung:
Eine, vielleicht dieselbe wurde zum Teil versetzt, krankgeschrieben ins Altenteil abgeschoben, mit zum Teil fadenscheinigsten Gründen.
Die dürfen jetzt z.B. ein Telefon bewachen, was nie klingelt.

Das waren Top-Leute und ie wollten sich einen Namen machen und Ihre Fähigkeiten zeigen und waren voll motiviert und engagiert.
Da verliere sogar ich ab und an meinen Glauben an Gerechtigkeit und Gott, aber sie werden sicherlich noch Ihre Quitung für so ein verhalten anderen Menschen gegenüber bekommen, dessen bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

zwar nicht DIE Spitzenkandidaten, aber auch welche:

Hat jemand gestern RTL geguckt? 
Westerwelle, Gysi und Künast...

Echt schwer, sich da ne Alternative auszudenken. Die Argumente von jedem haben was für sich. Sogar der 18% Mann erscheint plötzlich sozial und umweltfreundlich. 
Das Thema Atomausstieg is so ne Sache, und man kann es sehen, wie man will. Westerwelle brachte es gut auf den Punkt: 
Die erneuerbaren müssen im Fokus stehen. Aber bis wir erneuerbare voll einsetzen können (2020 werden es erst 30% sein, wenn alles gut geht) dauerts, und wir brauchen andere Energieformen. Wir exportieren Strom aus 3 AKWs (Künast). Hier die Laufzeiten der alten zu verkürzen und der neuen Meiler zu verlängern wär als Übergang sinnvoll. 
Aber Westerwelle war der einzige, der das wirkliche Problem ansprach: Endlagerung. Darum haben sich links und grün gedrückt. Das Thema wird leider oft unter den Tisch gekehrt. 
Ich bin ja kein Freund Westerwelles, aber irgendwie machts schon Sinn. Klar. Die Alten AKWs weg, aber was spricht gegen die Erforschung neuerer "klassischer" Kraftwerke? Mehr Müll? Der muss eh gelagert werden... und ob jetzt 100000 Tonnen oder 150000 Tonnen rumliegen is auch schon egal .P


----------



## Cørradø (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Echt schwer, sich da ne Alternative auszudenken. Die Argumente von jedem haben was für sich. Sogar der 18% Mann erscheint plötzlich sozial und umweltfreundlich.


Ja, es ist bemerkenswert, wie sich die "Klientelpartei des Besserverdiener" plötzlich "sozial" gewandet... dadurch aber in meinen Augen völlig in die Utopie abdriftet und sich NOCH weiter von der Realpolitik entfernt. Ich mein wieso finden wir das gut, was der sagt? Weils genau das ist, was wir hören wollen. Wem das nicht spanisch vorkommt...

Alte AKWs länger laufen lassen... pro Meiler eine Million Reingewinn pro Monat für den Betreiber... so überschlagen das die Grünen.

Bei der Endlagerung spielt es schon auch ne Rolle wieviel Müll es gibt, so ist das nicht. V.a. wenn man das mal auf die Deutschen Haushalte umlegt... ein paar Kilo bei jedem im Keller passt doch. Den Gewinn "tragen" die Betreiber, den Müll kriegt der Verbraucher in Keller.
Die Rechte der Müllagerung kann man dann noch wie die Emissionsrechte handeln... so können sich die Reichen wieder sozialverträglich reinwaschen und das Unterschichtenproblem wird auch mittelfristig gelöst sein.
(Wer den Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.)
Die Kosten trägt tatsächlich jeder. Und mehr Müll bedeutet nicht gleich viele Kosten wie weniger Müll.

Wie siehts mit AKWs aus, die im Sommer aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen nicht mehr betrieben werden können, weil das Wasser für den Kühlkreislauf zu warm ist/wird? Man kann ja forschen lassen... und nen Treibhauseffekt, der vom Menschen beeinflusst wird gibts ja nicht...


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Du wählst also eine Partei wegen einer Person nicht die in der Partei aktiv ist?


Es gibt ja 2 Stimmen. ^^

Partei und 2. Stimme für Person.
Für Person ist für mich schwerer zu beantworten.

Da ich kein Arbeitgeber bin und viele Häuser habe werde ich wohl nicht CDU, bzw. FDP wählen. ^^
Bleibt, wenn man regierungspolitsch eine Mehrheit bilden will nur noch SPD, Grüne und Linke in meinen Augen.

Ich habe letztens Umfrage gesehen mit 48% für beide Seiten, wobei ich glaube, das die Umfrage fingiert ist und so zum Wählen verleiten soll. ^^

SPD wird es wohl werden, weil die Info zu mir kam, dass dass die beste Wahl für mich sein wird. ^^

Doch welche Person?
Das tue ich mich im moment schwer.

Ich kann mir Künast vorstellen, weil die ein besseres Bild als Trittin abgibt, oder Lafontaine (ehrlich, Größenwahnsinnig, Napoleon-Komplex!), wegen seiner Ehrlichkeit, bei der Weidervereinigung(geht nicht ohne Steurerhöhung, CDU kommt mit solidarischen Zuschlag, dern es immer noch gibt und gegen den VERFASSUNGSKLAGEN laufen!!!), die ihm das Kanzleramt und der SPD die Regierung gekostet hat. ^^

Das ich Lafontaine und die Linken ins Augen fasse zeigt mir meine im Moment total vorhaltende Unschlüssigkeit, die auch aus der jahrzehntelangen unkreativen Politik und deren langfristiges Umsetzungspotential liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DASSELBE geht nun mit der NPD ab!
Es gibt wirklich Menschen, die solche Gier haben oder so wenig im Leben involviert sind, dass sie ernsthaft glauben das es monatlich 1000,- Euro Kinder bzw. Familiengeld geben wird!!!

Wenn das kommt, dann macht alle schnell Kinder, weil dann ist Sozialhilfe, die BEDÜRFTIGEN! zukommen soll gestrichen!!!
Schlauer Schachzug von NPD, weil sie werden eh nicht regieren aber damit in die Regierung kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UND somit komt NICHT das 1000,- Euro Kinder bzw Familiengeld!
ABER die NPD ist mit ÜBER! 5% gewählt.

Gott, wie ich offentsichtliche VERARSCHE ZUM KOTZEN empfinde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

SO SEI ES!
^^


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ja, es ist bemerkenswer, wie sich die Klientelpartei des Besserverdiener plötzlich sozial gewandet... dadurch aber in meinen Augen völlig in die Utopie abdriftet und sich NOCH weiter von der Realpolitik entfernt. Ich mein wieso finden wir das gut, was der sagt? Weils genau das ist, was wir hören wollen. Wem das nicht spanisch vorkommt...
> Alte AKWs länger laufen lassen... pro Meiler eine Million Reingewinn pro Monat für den Betreiber... so überschlagen das die Grünen.
> Bei der Endlagerung spielt es schon auch ne Rolle wieviel Müll es gibt, so ist das nicht. V.a. wenn man das mal auf die Deutschen Haushalte umlegt... ein paar Kilo bei jedem im Keller passt doch. Den Gewinn "tragen" die Betreiber, den Müll kriegt der Verbraucher in Keller.
> Die Rechte der Müllagerung kann man dann noch wie die Emissionsrechte handeln... so können sich die Reichen wieder sozialverträglich reinwaschen und das Unterschichtenproblem wird auch mittelfristig gelöst sein.
> ...


MIR AUF JEDEN FALL!!! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

ich krieg mehr als 1000 Eur Familiengeld oO versteh grad die Argumentation nicht ...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. September 2009)

Eins steht jetzt schon mal fest --> Merkel bleibt Kanzlerin!


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

wo stehtn das? 

Is das so sicher wie die Tatsache, dass Aion WoW vernichten wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Eins steht jetzt schon mal fest --> Merkel bleibt Kanzlerin!


Glaub ich auch!
Die SPD will wohl nicht regieren, wenn die so eine Nase, wie Steini ins Rennen schmeißt. ^^
Zu Merkel gibt es in meinen Augen keine angemessene Alternative. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> ich krieg mehr als 1000 Eur Familiengeld oO versteh grad die Argumentation nicht ...


JEDER, egal ob Arbeit oder nicht bekommt das Geld. ^^
Das ist und wird NIEMALS zu Finanzieren sein!!!

Damit will die NPD nur Stimmen locken, von leicht beeinflußbaren Menschen und gierigen Leuten!!!


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> wo stehtn das?
> Is das so sicher wie die Tatsache, dass Aion WoW vernichten wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr viel wahrscheinlicher. ^^


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Raiden, du hast mir 2 mal unterschiedlich auf die gleiche Frage geantwortet xD

Wie auch immer. Ich befürchte auch, dass Merkel Kanzlerin bleibt. Andererseits bin ich mir sicher (und froh darüber), dass es nicht für Schwarz-Gelb reichen wird. Ich befürchte, es gibt wieder eine Große und alles bleibt beim alten.

Achso, und überdenke doch bitte mal die Nutzung des Edit-Buttons.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Schei. PC auf Arbeit und Internet VERBINDUNG!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nag nag*


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Raiden, du hast mir 2 mal unterschiedlich auf die gleiche Frage geantwortet xD
> Wie auch immer. Ich befürchte auch, dass Merkel Kanzlerin bleibt. Andererseits bin ich mir sicher (und froh darüber), dass es nicht für Schwarz-Gelb reichen wird. Ich befürchte, es gibt wieder eine Große und alles bleibt beim alten.
> Achso, und überdenke doch bitte mal die Nutzung des Edit-Buttons.


Das kann bei mir sicher passieren und ich weiß um meine vorherige Antwort. ^^

Wie sagte Osho?
Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche entwickeln sich halt weiter und ändern auch Ihre Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Die Funktion kenne ich und nutze ich nun, aber grad wenn ich mehrmals zitiere mache ich das grundsätzlich nicht mehr, weil mir so schon ellenlange Texte abhanden gekommen sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Ich muss hier das erste mal zugestehen, meine Vorredner nicht gelesen zu haben. Daher entschudlige ich mich, sollte das so schon genannt worden sein.

Das Duell war so Scharf wie eine stumpfe Klinge. Aber wer vorher einen harten Kampf erwartet hat, kennt wohl die Machenschaften im Kanzleramt nicht. Ok, zugeben: Ich auch nicht. Aber meine Vermutung hat sich bewahrheitet:

Man nehme:

Zwei Parteien die mit Ihrer momentanen Stellung zufrieden sind aber gezwungener Maßen bald um ein und die selbe Stelle kämpfen müssen. Eine der beiden Parteien verliert allerdings permanent an Boden (SPD) und muss bangen, den Kampf komplett zu verlieren und hinterher mit weniger da zu stehen als zuvor. Was tun also, um kein Risiko einzugehen seine momentane Stellung zu verlieren? Richtig! Man stellt einfach den momentanen Vizekanzler als Kanzlerkandidaten auf. Vereinbart mit der amtierenden Kanzlerin auch in der neuen Legislaturperiode seinen alten Posten zu erhalten und schon erhält man einen Showkampf der einem professionellem Wrestling Kampf in nichts nachsteht.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Wer Berlin zur neuen Hauptstadt macht, schafft geistig ein neues Preußen. 

Konrad Adenauer

und:

»Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern.«

Konrad Adenauer 

http://www.g-geschichte.de/pdf/plus/konrad...und_zitate.pdf 

naja... das war mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch Adenauer war halt n Schwarzer... und denen gehts nur um die Kohle - deswegen ja schwarz *lach


----------



## Hubautz (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> ich krieg mehr als 1000 Eur Familiengeld oO versteh grad die Argumentation nicht ...



Darf ich mal - nur interessehalber - fragen, wie sich das zusammensetzt? Bzw. wie die Familie aussieht? Natürlich nur, wenn dir das nicht zu persönlich ist.


----------



## Ol@f (21. September 2009)

Mal als Hinweis!

Informiert euch über eure Möglichkeiten mit euren Stimmen das zu erreichen, was ihr für richtig haltet! Informationen dazu gibt es unter http://www.wahlrecht.de/bundestag/2009/index.html .

Kurzzusammenfassung: Wo Überhangmandate für die eine Partei wahrscheinlich sind, wäre eine Zweitstimme für sie möglicherweise schädlich. Wer ihr also nützen möchte, gebe dort besser seine Zweitstimme dem Wunsch-Koalitionspartner, wer ihr schaden möchte, wähle mit seiner Erststimme den aussichtsreichsten Gegenkandidaten!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2009)

mein tip...miracel whip!

meine entscheidung steht fest....rot muss weg! demnach wird die wahl doch eng...  die fdp vertritt meine interessen und bringt meiner meinung nach die mit abstand besten argumente, finazierungs- und umschichtungsvorschläge..etc. an den tag.


----------



## Grotuk (21. September 2009)

Ich hoffe ja das es für die SPD 20 und die CDU 29 % gibt. Und dann gibts ne Koalition von FDP, Grüne, Piraten und Linke ^^ Das wär mal nen deutliches Hallowach an die sogenannten Volkspartein das die dringend brauchen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das es für die SPD 20 und die CDU 29 % gibt. Und dann gibts ne Koalition von FDP, Grüne, Piraten und Linke ^^ Das wär mal nen deutliches Hallowach an die sogenannten Volkspartein das die dringend brauchen.



käme die linke in den genuss zu regieren..... wäre unsere wirtschaft in 4 jahren am ende. also ehrlich, wer dieser partei seine stimme schenkt, kann von deutschland nicht viel halten....

wären die stimmen wirklich so verteilt, käme es zu einer schwarz-, rot-, grün- koalition. die fdp würde niemals mit der spd, den grünen und schon garnicht mit der linken, eine regierung stellen.


----------



## Benrok (21. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> käme die linke in den genuss zu regieren..... wäre unsere wirtschaft in 4 jahren am ende. also ehrlich, wer dieser partei seine stimme schenkt, kann von deutschland nicht viel halten....


Das mag sehr gut sein.
Aber zu den Piraten sag ich lieber nichts sonst mach ich mich hier sehr unbeliebt.

Für mich haben die großen Parteien zurzeit leider kein vernünftiges Programm.
Ich bin wirklich sehr unschlüssig was ich wählen soll aber es wird wohl auf die Grünen herrauslaufen da ich einfach nicht möchte, dass SPD oder CDU zuviele Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Für mich haben die großen Parteien zurzeit leider kein vernünftiges Programm.
> Ich bin wirklich sehr unschlüssig was ich wählen soll aber es wird wohl auf die Grünen herrauslaufen da ich einfach nicht möchte, dass SPD oder CDU zuviele Stimmen bekommen.



da ich mich selbst als umweltschützer bezeiche, halte ich einige punkte des wahlprogramms der grünen für gelungen. endlich kommen sie von ihrer radikalen art weg und stellen keine forderungen mehr, deren erfüllung im bereich des unmöglichen liegen.

am ansprechendsten halte ich das wahlprogramm der fdp. zu ca 90% meine meinung, fair und sogar finanzierbar. demnach wird meine stimme (wie auch schon vor 4 jahren) die fdp erhalten. diese partei hat meiner meinung nach eine chance verdient. sie hätte die letzte periode regieren können, hält aber an ihren prinzipien fest und geht keine koalition mit parteien ein, deren politik sie selbst nicht vertreten kann. 

herr westerwelle hat bisher wort gehalten.... wie es jedoch im falle einer schwarz-gelben regierung aussieht, kann niemand vorhersehen.


----------



## Cørradø (21. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> da ich mich selbst als umweltschützer bezeiche, halte ich einige punkte des wahlprogramms der grünen für gelungen. endlich kommen sie von ihrer radikalen art weg und stellen keine forderungen mehr, deren erfüllung im bereich des unmöglichen liegen.
> 
> am ansprechendsten halte ich das wahlprogramm der fdp. zu ca 90% meine meinung, fair und sogar finanzierbar. demnach wird meine stimme (wie auch schon vor 4 jahren) die fdp erhalten. diese partei hat meiner meinung nach eine chance verdient. sie hätte die letzte periode regieren können, hält aber an ihren prinzipien fest und geht keine koalition mit parteien ein, deren politik sie selbst nicht vertreten kann.


Hört sich ganz so an als hätte Westerwelles "brainwash" wenigstens bei einem gefruchtet.
Ein "Umweltschützer" der die Klientelpartei der Reichen wählt... Sachen gibts!
Ansprechendes Wahlprogramm - unbestritten.
Realistisch und "bezahlbar"? - rofl!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz so an als hätte Westerwelles "brainwash" wenigstens bei einem gefruchtet.



der so genannte "brainwash" war nicht von nöten.... 



Cørradø schrieb:


> Realistisch und "bezahlbar"? - rofl!



eine versprochene steuersenkung halte ich für realistisch. diese finanziert sich doch von selbst und führt zwangsläufig zu wirtschaftswachstum. ob die angestrebte höhe der senkung zu erreichen ist, bezweifle ich jedoch. andere punkte wurden von der fdp doch schon in landesregierungen umgesetzt und sie scheinen zu funktionieren. ich will nicht näher auf das wahlprogramm eingehen.... dieses kann ja von jedem selbst nachgelesen werden.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Ein "Umweltschützer" der die Klientelpartei der Reichen wählt... Sachen gibts!



partei der reichen? eher des mittelstands. aber selbst wenn es so sein sollte (was nicht der fall ist), wie stehen sich die worte "reich" und "umweltschutz" widersprüchlich gegenüber? das erkläre mir mal bitte..... ich bin selbst ingenieur der bioverfahrenstechnik, kann da aber leider keinen zusammenhang erkennen.


----------



## 11Raiden (22. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> Full Quote



Man hat auch schon Pferde kotzen gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (22. September 2009)

Haste ja noch fleissig editiert.



Surfer schrieb:


> diese finanziert sich doch von selbst und führt zwangsläufig zu wirtschaftswachstum.


Hast du mal nachgerechnet wieviel Wachstum nötig wäre um das alles zu finanzieren?
Dazu die bestehenden Schulden und die kommenden Steuerausfälle, die nicht nivelliert werden könnten wegen Steuersenkungen?
Wer soll das bezahlen, wer hat so viel Geld...
DU nicht. ^^ unsere Vorstellungen von "reich" scheinen tatsächlich zu differieren, weil in meinen Augen ein Ingenieur i.d.R. nicht "reich" wird.

Klar hält die FDP Wort... weil sie ganz einfach nicht in die Verlegenheit kommt bzw gekommen ist, ihr Wort brechen zu müssen, was auch nichts anderes als leere Versprechen waren. Und das ist auch gut so.



> ich will nicht näher auf das wahlprogramm eingehen.... dieses kann ja von jedem selbst nachgelesen werden.


Das ist schade, weil ich durch das leben dieses Märchenbuchs alleine noch nicht drauf komme, was genau du da für realisierbar halten könntest.



> partei der reichen? eher des mittelstands. aber selbst wenn es so sein sollte (was nicht der fall ist), wie stehen sich die worte "reich" und "umweltschutz" widersprüchlich gegenüber? das erkläre mir mal bitte..... ich bin selbst ingenieur der bioverfahrenstechnik, kann da aber leider keinen zusammenhang erkennen.


Ist mir klar... ich hab auch nie gesagt, dass Umweltschutz und Reichtum komplementär wären, sondern Umweltschutz und FDP ("Klientelpartei der Reichen").
Meinst jetzt "Bioverfahrenstechnik" macht dich zum Umweltexperten und der Ing. zum reichen Mann? Ich kann nicht ganz folgen wieso hier jetzt meinst mit Biopgraphie punkten zu können.


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

Das war doch einer der wenigen handfesten Punkte im Duell.

Steinmeier hat doch vorgerechnet: CDU will so und so viel Steuern senken, FDP so und so viel. 
Macht im Mittel x Milliarden. Um das zu finanzieren müsste durch die Steuersenkung ein Wirtschaftswachstum von 8 (oder waren es 9)% generiert werden xD

Wovon träumt die FPD nachts? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wovon träumt die FPD nachts? xD


willst du das wirklcih wissen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (22. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Man hat auch schon Pferde kotzen gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn Westerwelle Aussenminister/Vizekanzler wird, sieht man noch ganz andere kotzen! (Ja, das war eine Stammtischparole!) Naja, zum Glück wohne ich in einem Land mit einer sozialdemokratischen Regierung, die den Namen auch verdient hat. Wir sind hier vor ein paar Tagen auch gerade so an einer bürgerlich-neoliberalen Regierung vorbei geschlittert. Da ich hier nicht auf Landesebene stimmen kann, habe ich es mal noch per Brief in D. gemacht. Ich brauch ja nicht sagen, wen ich definitiv nicht gewählt habe! Und da mir die Grünen mittlerweile zu zahm geworden sind, blieb nur Links.


----------



## Noxiel (22. September 2009)

Mir wird es wohl auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben wie man die Parteien rund um CDU, SPD, FDP als unwählbar bezeichnet und dann sein Kreuz im Geiste dieser Aussage bei "die Linke" macht.


----------



## skeggmikill (22. September 2009)

Bei der Wahl zwischen Pest, Lepra und Cholera habe ich dann doch lieber die Erkältung genommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

Die Linke soll ne erkältung sein Oo

das ist eher n sicherer Kopfschuss


----------



## Noxiel (22. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Bei der Wahl zwischen Pest, Lepra und Cholera habe ich dann doch lieber die Erkältung genommen.



Auch daran kann man sterben..... 
Und die Linke als "kleineres Übel" zu bezeichnen, hört sich für mich nach politischer Unwissenheit an, wie Politik auf Bundesebene funktioniert bzw. funktionieren müsste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch daran kann man sterben.....
> Und die Linke als "kleineres Übel" zu bezeichnen, hört sich für mich nach politischer Unwissenheit an, wie Politik auf Bundesebene funktioniert bzw. funktionieren müsste.



100% /sign


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Steuererleichterung in der Praxis *

Lassen Sie uns die geplanten Steuererleichterungen einmal in Worte fassen, die jeder verstehen kann.

Es waren einmal 10 Männer, die jeden Tag miteinander zum Essen gingen und die Rechnung für alle zusammen betrug jeden Tag genau 100 Euro.
Die Gäste zahlten ihre Rechnung wie wir unsere Steuern und das sah ungefähr so aus:
Vier Gäste (die Ärmsten) zahlten nichts.
Der Fünfte zahlte 1 Euro.
Der Sechste 3 Euro.
Der Siebte 7 Euro.
Der Achte 12 Euro.
Der Neunte 18 Euro.
Der Zehnte (der Reichste) zahlte 59 Euro.

Das ging eine ganze Zeitlang gut. Jeden Tag kamen sie zum Essen und alle waren zufrieden. Bis - der Wirt Unruhe in das Arrangement brachte in dem er vorschlug, den Preis für das Essen um 20 Euro zu reduzieren. "Weil Sie alle so gute Gäste sind!" Wie nett von ihm!

Jetzt kostete das Essen für die 10 nur noch 80 Euro, aber die Gruppe wollte unbedingt beibehalten so zu bezahlen, wie wir besteuert werden. Dabei änderte sich für die ersten vier nichts, sie aßen weiterhin kostenlos.
Wie sah es aber mit den restlichen sechs aus?
Wie konnten sie die 20 Euro Ersparnis so aufteilen, dass jeder etwas davon hatte?
Die sechs stellten schnell fest, daß 20 Euro geteilt durch sechs Zahler 3,33 Euro ergibt.
Aber wenn sie das von den einzelnen Teilen abziehen würden, bekämen der fünfte und der sechste Gast noch Geld dafür, dass sie überhaupt zum Essen gehen.
Also schlug der Wirt den Gästen vor, dass jeder ungefähr prozentual so viel weniger zahlen sollte wie er insgesamt beisteuere. Er setzte sich also hin und begann das für seine Gäste auszurechnen.

Heraus kam folgendes:
Der Fünfte Gast, ebenso wie die ersten vier, zahlte ab sofort nichts mehr (100% Ersparnis).
Der Sechste zahlte 2 Euro statt 3 Euro (33% Ersparnis).
Der Siebte zahlte 5 statt 7 Euro (28% Ersparnis).
Der Achte zahlte 9 statt 12 Euro (25% Ersparnis).
Der Neunte zahlte 14 statt 18 Euro (22% Ersparnis).
Und der Zehnte (der Reichste) zahlte 49 statt 59 Euro (16% Ersparnis).

Jeder der sechs kam günstiger weg als vorher und die ersten vier aßen immer noch kostenlos.
Aber als sie vor der Wirtschaft noch mal nachrechneten, war das alles doch nicht so ideal wie sie dachten.
"Ich hab' nur 1 Euro von den 20 Euro bekommen!" sagte der sechste Gast und zeigte auf den zehnten Gast, den Reichen. "Aber er kriegt 10 Euro!"
"Stimmt!" rief der Fünfte. "Ich hab' nur 1 Euro gespart und er spart sich zehnmal so viel wie ich."
"Wie wahr!!" rief der Siebte. "Warum kriegt er 10 Euro zurück und ich nur 2? Alles kriegen mal wieder die Reichen!"
"Moment mal," riefen da die ersten vier aus einem Munde.
"Wir haben überhaupt nichts bekommen. Das System beutet die Ärmsten aus!"

Und wie aus heiterem Himmel gingen die neun gemeinsam auf den Zehnten los und verprügelten ihn.
Am nächsten Abend tauchte der zehnte Gast nicht zum Essen auf. Also setzten die übrigen 9 sich zusammen und aßen ohne ihn. Aber als es an der Zeit war die Rechnung zu bezahlen, stellten sie etwas Außerordentliches fest:

Alle zusammen hatten nicht genügend Geld um auch nur die Hälfte der Rechnung bezahlen zu können!
Und wenn sie nicht verhungert sind, wundern sie sich noch heute.
Und so, liebe Kinder, funktioniert unser Steuersystem. Die Menschen, die hier die höchsten Steuern zahlen, haben die größten Vorteile einer Steuererleichterung.
Wenn sie aber zu viel zahlen müssen, kann es passieren, dass sie einfach nicht mehr am Tisch erscheinen.
In der Schweiz und in der Karibik gibt es auch ganz tolle Restaurants.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir wird es wohl auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben wie man die Parteien rund um CDU, SPD, FDP als unwählbar bezeichnet und dann sein Kreuz im Geiste dieser Aussage bei "die Linke" macht.



Hm.... grundsätzlich hast du Recht!

Warum die "sozialen Schmuddelkinder" wählen wo doch selbst sie nichts mehr ausrichten können?

Was will den irgendeine Partei auch machen hm? Die Weltwirtschaft ist so eng miteinander vernetzt, dass ein einzelnes Land nur bedingt steuern kann, vielmehr eigentlich nur "darauf reagieren!"

Es gibt nur Wirtschaftswachstum und soziales! 

Will ich Wachstum muß ich eben soziales abbauen! Will ich soziales, dann wird der Wachstum zurückgehen! 

Aber hey was solls? Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht! Wozu überhaupt noch an andere Menschen denken? Sozial sollte abgeschafft werden! Muß halt jeder schauen wie er durchkommt. Macht doch nichts! Aber ich möchte hinterher keinen jammern hören.......


----------



## 11Raiden (22. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> [Full Quote



Kenne ich!

Das von den Linken kommt halt bei dem Volk an, leider! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten sehen gar nicht, dass sie bewußt manipuliert werden und Ihre Sorgen und Ängste ben utzt werden, um sie zu beeinflußen.

DAS machen (fast) alle Parteien.
Mal mehr, mal weniger. ^^

Besonders negativ sind mir NPD und Linke aufgefallen, obwohl auch bei den anderen PARTEIEN nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt. ^^


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wenn sie aber zu viel zahlen müssen, kann es passieren, dass sie einfach nicht mehr am Tisch erscheinen.
> In der Schweiz und in der Karibik gibt es auch ganz tolle Restaurants.



Und daher: Weltrevolution  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (22. September 2009)

Schöne Geschichte! Aber wie kommt es zustande, dass einer reich und mindestens 4 arm sind? Wenn das was die Einzelnen zahlen, der Verteilung des Reichtums unter den zehn entspricht, besitzt also einer mehr als die anderen zusammen. Ja, ja, der hat auch viel, viel härter gearbeitet als die anderen.(Sarkasmus)
Und wenn der Reiche nun weg ist, können sich die anderen ja den Reichtum teilen. Aber klar, den Reichtum nimmt der Reiche natürlich mit.
Ausserdem wird es ja dann bald noch einen Armen geben: den Wirt! Dann bricht das ganze schöne System eh zusammen und man könnte mal ganz von vorne anfangen. Ja, ich weiss, dass das alles utopisch ist.
Ich erwarte ja auch nicht, dass die Linke an die Macht kommt. Aber eine starke und sich deutlich abgrenzende Opposition schadet der Regierung sicher nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

die einteilung 1 reicher 4 arme rest so dazwischen entspricht halt im schnitt der vermögensverteilung in deutschland :/


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> full quote



über die auswirkungen einer steuersenkung auf das wirtschaftswachstum, streiten sich sogar wirtschaftsexperten. die von ihnen erstellten rechnungen, weichen extem voneinander ab und führen demnach zu unterschiedlichsten ergebnissen. ich habe meine meinung zu diesem thema, ob sich diese letztendlich bewahrheitet, steht in den sternen. ich bin gewiss kein experte auf diesem gebiet.

die fdp hätte regieren können, jedoch lehnte sie die koalitionsverhandlungen mit spd u grüne ab, was ich für richtig halte. wie es mit dem worthalten im falle einer schwarz- gelben koalition aussieht, weiß natürlich keiner. 

aufgrund meines tätigkeitsbereiches beschäftige ich mich stark mit dem thema umweltschutz, zum experten schlechthin macht mich das natürlich nicht. was ich allerdings sagen wollte: es ist durchaus möglich umweltverträglich zu produzieren ohne einen explosionsartigen kostenanstieg zu verursachen. man muss also den angestrebten reichtum nicht hinten anstellen, weil man der umwelt gutes tun möchte.


----------



## skeggmikill (22. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die einteilung 1 reicher 4 arme rest so dazwischen entspricht halt im schnitt der vermögensverteilung in deutschland :/


Ist mir klar,dass das die Realitet ist. Muss ich aber deshalb nicht gut finden. Und dass einer mehr besitzt als alle 9 anderen zusammen, finde ich auf jeden Fall nicht gut.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Ist mir klar,dass das die Realitet ist. Muss ich aber deshalb nicht gut finden. Und dass einer mehr besitzt als alle 9 anderen zusammen, finde ich auf jeden Fall nicht gut.



du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass sich ein reicher bürger sein vermögern radikal schmälern lässt. wäre ich in der führungsebene eines grosskonzerns, würde ich im fall einer linken regierung immer mehr teile meiner produktion, letztlich auch die verwaltung inkl. unternehmensführung ins ausland verlegen. zu welchem ergebnis würde das letztendlich führen? die zahl der arbeitslosen würde explodieren und die armut demnach drastisch ansteigen.

zudem ist die linke ja der meinung, einem z.b arbeitslosen architekten, ist es nicht zumutbar als z.b bauzeichener arbeiten zu müssen....obwohl keine chance auf eine anstellung als architekt besteht. ein mensch wird praktisch noch dazu ermutigt, eher arbeitslos zu sein als einen job anzunehmen, der unterhalb seiner vorhandenen qualifikationen angesiedelt ist.


----------



## Karius (22. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Steuererleichterung in der Praxis *



Das ist ein wirklich schön geschriebenes Gedankenspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist es etwas zu kurz gedacht. 

- Zum einen, warum den Preis senken wenn alle zufrieden sind? Das stimmt an jeder Ansatzstelle nicht, sonst würde man es ja nicht machen. 
- Dazu kommt das jeder Teil einer Gesellschaft ist. Klassenkampf wird nicht umsonst vermieden. Die sogenannten Reichen haben nichts davon, wenn sie irgendwann vom verärgerten Mob zum Schaffot geführt werden. Völlig unerheblich ob das nun des Gesamtnutzen senkt oder nicht. 
- Als Teilhaber an der Gesellschaft bringt jeder sich ein. Manche mehr, manche weniger. Reichtum und Entlohnung hat aber häufig nichts mit der Leistung allein, wenn überhaupt, sondern mit der Machtpostition oder Angebot/Nachfrageverhältnisse für DL und Güter zu tun. So gibt es beispielsweise auch Akademiker, deren Bildung nicht nachgefragt wird, ergo kein Einkommens"reichtum".

Daher stellt sich die Frage warum man alles immer ungleicher Verteilen muss?
Einkommen, medizinische Versorgung, Bildung, .. ?


Mr. 59 Euro von Hundert beschäftigt die anderen 9. 8 davon erwirtschaften mehr als ihr Gehalt, einer muss getragen werden. Die Position des 10ten ermöglicht es ihm also durch die Leistung der anderen zu profitieren. Das ist der normale Gedanke, dass sich jede Investition rentieren muss, oder auch der Lohn für das tragen eines unternehmerischen Risikos. Nun bedingt es die Machtpostition, dass man von der Leistung anderer überproportional profitiert. Fair?


Immer mehr Geld fließt also zu Mr. 59/100 und um das zu steigern schmeisst er die 3 unprofitabelsten raus. Zusätzlich reduziert er das Gehalt der anderen um 10%.

Blöderweise sind die einzigen Käufer seiner Produkte die Personen 1-9. 3 von denen haben kein Geld mehr und die anderen 10% weniger, sodass der Umsatz abrubt einbricht. 

Der Konsum der Volkswirtschaft sinkt stark und er muss wegen des Nachfragemangels noch mehr Leute entlassen. 

Alles was also passiert ist, ist eine (argumentieren wir mal links) Konzentration des Kapitals von vielen auf eine Person, in Form eines schleichenden Vorgangs. Die Volkswirtschaft leidet, weil aus Konsum eine erhöhte Sparquote geworden ist. 


So nehmen wir nun an Mr. 59/100 geht nicht Pleite und hat Freunde, die ebenso wie er, Unternehmen haben. Die tun sich jetzt zusammen, sagen sich sie wären was besseres da sie mehr Vermögen haben und gründen eine Partei um ihre Interessen zu schützen. (Vermögensschutz, Gläubigerschutz, Schutz der Freiheiten, Schutz der Unternehmensmargen, Verhinderung von Arbeitnehmerrechten, ...)

=> Westlich kapitalistische Gesellschaft und Politik in der Praxis.


Jetzt hab ich noch nicht mal besonders viele Sachen mit hinein genommen und es wird schon arg verzwickt. Versuchs mal mit ursprünglicher Kapitalverteilung, Geschichte und Ethik, Bankensystem, Export & Aussenhandel, freier Waren/DL Transfer, freie Wahl des Wohnortes, Globalisierung, ...


Letztendlich ist das heutige System und vor allem die Entwicklung ein gutes, wenn man seine Mitmenschen nicht leiden kann und die Gesellschaft einem den Buckel runterrutschen kann. Warum sollte ich etwas teilen, wenn ich die anderen überhaupt nicht leiden kann? Schade um uns und unsere Mitmenschen. Viele hätten mehr verdient, denn so übel sind sie meist gar nicht.


----------



## dalai (22. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Alle zusammen hatten nicht genügend Geld um auch nur die Hälfte der Rechnung bezahlen zu können!
> Und wenn sie nicht verhungert sind, wundern sie sich noch heute.
> Und so, liebe Kinder, funktioniert unser Steuersystem. Die Menschen, die hier die höchsten Steuern zahlen, haben die größten Vorteile einer Steuererleichterung.
> Wenn sie aber zu viel zahlen müssen, kann es passieren, dass sie einfach nicht mehr am Tisch erscheinen.
> In der Schweiz und in der Karibik gibt es auch ganz tolle Restaurants.


Genau darum wohnt Schumacher am Genfersee, weniger Steuern. Vor 50 jahren waren die Schweiz und deutschland noch fast auf dem gleichen Steuerniveau, jetzt schon lange nicht mehr. ohne tiefe Steuern kann ein Land kein attraktiver Unternehmensstandort sein, so war die Schweiz gemäss GCI von 2008/09 auf Position 2, Deutschland nur auf Position 7 (GCI: Global Competitiveness Index, wird jedes Jahr durchgeführt, nähere Infos hier:http://www.weforum.org/documents/gcr0809/index.html), was dazu führt und in den letzten Jahren dazu führte, dass grosse Firmen ihren Haupsitz in die Schweiz verlegten, auch deutsche, vorallem aber US-amerikanische (EA, Walt Disney baute aus, Microsoft Development Center baute massiv aus, E-Bay's Hauptquartier ist in Bern...) 



skeggmikill schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte! Aber wie kommt es zustande, dass einer reich und mindestens 4 arm sind? Wenn das was die Einzelnen zahlen, der Verteilung des Reichtums unter den zehn entspricht, besitzt also einer mehr als die anderen zusammen. Ja, ja, der hat auch viel, viel härter gearbeitet als die anderen.(Sarkasmus)


Bei den meisten muss das wohl sein, vielleciht bei den Lottogewinnern nicht. Geld kommt auch nicht aus dem nichts, jemand der reich ist hat meistens in eine jahrelange Ausbildung investiert, oder hat in einem Unternehmen die Verantwortung über viele Arbeitnehmende, wenn ein Angestellter Scheisse baut ist meistens der Abteilungsleiter auch am Arsch, dafür wird er halt besser bezahlt, so ist einfach die Realität.





skeggmikill schrieb:


> Ist mir klar,dass das die Realitet ist. Muss ich aber deshalb nicht gut finden. Und dass einer mehr besitzt als alle 9 anderen zusammen, finde ich auf jeden Fall nicht gut.






Was verändert deine Meinung an der Realität, oder meinst du damit das du eine Partei wählst oder dich selber politisch beteiligst, um dieses Missverhältnis zu bekämpfen/bekämpfen zu lassen?


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Bei den meisten muss das wohl sein, vielleciht bei den Lottogewinnern nicht. Geld kommt auch nicht aus dem nichts, jemand der reich ist hat meistens in eine jahrelange Ausbildung investiert[..]



Mööööp - und genau hier liegst du falsch.

Reich ist, wer reich geboren wurde. Egal ob er dumm oder schlau, fleißig oder faul ist. 
Natürlich gibt es Reiche die runter rutschen und Arme die es hoch schaffen, die Regel ist das aber nicht.

Ergebnis einer PISA-Studie der letzten Jahre (weiß nicht mehr genau welche es war): Deutschland ist das Land, in dem Bildung am meisten von der sozialen Abstammung abhängt. 

GZ sag ich da nur! Ein Armutszeugnis...


----------



## skeggmikill (22. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Was verändert deine Meinung an der Realität, oder meinst du damit das du eine Partei wählst oder dich selber politisch beteiligst, um dieses Missverhältnis zu bekämpfen/bekämpfen zu lassen?


Klar werde ich nicht die Realitet verändern können. Aber ich verweise mal auf Scrätchers Signatur: "Der Zweifel am Siege rechtfertigt nicht die Aufgabe des Kampfes!"


----------



## Karius (22. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Genau darum wohnt Schumacher am Genfersee, weniger Steuern. Vor 50 jahren waren die Schweiz und deutschland noch fast auf dem gleichen Steuerniveau, jetzt schon lange nicht mehr. ohne tiefe Steuern kann ein Land kein attraktiver Unternehmensstandort sein, so war die Schweiz gemäss GCI von 2008/09 auf Position 2, Deutschland nur auf Position 7



Ja, das ist das Problem mit der Globalisierung und Schurkenstaaten. Manche verstehen es aus der Masse auszuscheren und sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Die Schweiz zB hat es verstanden das Schwarzgeld aus anderen Staaten zu verwalten und sich so finanzieren können. Jetzt schafft sie es mit Steuersubventionen Unternehmen dazu zu bewegen ihre Gewinne bei ihr zu versteuern weil sie weniger haben möchte. 

Ohne einen Markt jedoch auf dem solche Unternehmen Geld verdienen wäre auch die Schweiz nichts. Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen ausländischen Eliten, die für die Schweizer den Laden schmeissen. 

Schön ist aber zumindest, das die Schweizer offensichtlich in manchen Belangen ein besseres und sozialeres Miteinander praktizieren, wenn man mal von gewissen Problemfeldern absieht. 

Ob das den Competitivness Pokal verdient ist Geschmackssache. Letztlich profitieren all diese kleinen Steueroasen davon, dass die Globalisierung des Finanzmarktes und der Wirtschaft der Globalisierung der Politik vorausläuft. Wollen wir hoffen, dass die Politik schnell genug nachziehen kann, bevor Parteien entstehen, die nur dafür kämpfen, dass dieses Ungleichverhältnis erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Fusssi (22. September 2009)

Wer für weniger Steuern ist und gegen den Mindestlohn, der muß sich auch klar machen das beides zusammen nicht funktioniert.

Heute bekommen Millionen von Menschen in Deutschland nebenbei Hartz und das trotz Arbeit. Von solchen Menschen bekommt der Staat keine Steuern, die kosten nur.

Sinkende Steuern sind also nur dann wirklich möglich wenn die Arbeitende Bevölkerung auch genug zum Leben und Steuern zahlen hat.
Wenn ich ein Volk von Sklaven und Tagelöhnern züchte, dann müssen halt die wenigen die genug haben höhere Steuern zahlen!


----------



## 11Raiden (22. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Klar werde ich nicht die Realitet verändern können. Aber ich verweise mal auf Scrätchers Signatur: "Der Zweifel am Siege rechtfertigt nicht die Aufgabe des Kampfes!"


Wer kämpft kann verlieren.

Wer alle seine (inneren) Kämpfe losläßt, der kommt da an wohl wir alle hinwollen!
In Glückseeligkeit und hat den Himmel auf Erden.

Wer (immer nur) äußere Feinde sieht, der stellt sich nicht seinen inneren Dämonen und Schattenseiten, sondern lebt diese über das Äußere aus.

Wer stattdessen in Demut und Hingabe an sich selbst arbeitet, läßt immer mehr von seinen einengenden und verstrickenden Mustern los und erkennt, dass nicht alles Gut und nicht alles Böse ist.

Es geht auch nicht um eine Bewertung in Gut und Böse, sondern eher ein bewußteres HANDELN, Fühlen und Denken auf allen Ebenen des Lebens und Seins.
Warum hat man überhaupt Zweifel?

Wer Selbstständigkeit, Selbstbewußtsein, Selbstliebe und vor allem Selbstvertrauen vollkommmen ausgebildet hat, der hat keine Zweifel mehr, der Glaube wird zur gewißtheit und man geht entschlossen seinen (Lebens-) Weg und kommt bei sich Selbst an.


Wer an sich selbst glaubt, der wird sich selbst verändern und damit sein Umfeld und somit auch die Realität!


So sei es!
Jedem nach seinem Glauben


----------



## claet (23. September 2009)

Zum Thema Steuerentlastung was wir gestern hatten, ist heute ein genialer Artikel bei Spiegel Online.

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-46924.html

Das Fazit überlasse ich mal jedem selber..


----------



## skeggmikill (23. September 2009)

Dem deutschen Staat muss es ja nach Meinung der FDP sehr gut gehen, wenn die auf fast 90 Milliarden Steuereinnahmen verzichten können!


----------



## Cørradø (23. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Dem deutschen Staat muss es ja nach Meinung der FDP sehr gut gehen, wenn die auf fast 90 Milliarden Steuereinnahmen verzichten können!



"Blühende Landschaften"!*


_*»Und ich bin mehr denn je davon überzeugt, dass wir in den nächsten drei bis vier Jahren in den neuen Bundesländern blühende Landschaften gestalten werden...« (Helmut Kohl, 1991)_


----------



## 11Raiden (23. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> "Blühende Landschaften"!*
> 
> _*»Und ich bin mehr denn je davon überzeugt, dass wir in den nächsten drei bis vier Jahren in den neuen Bundesländern blühende Landschaften gestalten werden...« (Helmut Kohl, 1991)_


*Hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (23. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> _*»Und ich bin mehr denn je davon überzeugt, dass wir in den nächsten drei bis vier Jahren in den neuen Bundesländern blühende Landschaften gestalten werden...« (Helmut Kohl, 1991)_



Hat er doch Recht gehabt? 
Wo einste Wohnhäuser standen -> blühende Blumen, Gräser und Bäume..
Wo einst Fabriken standen -> blühende Blumen, Gräser und Bäume..


----------



## skeggmikill (23. September 2009)

Der war gut! Da hat Der Dicke ja doch Recht behalten! Wir haben ihn nur alle falsch verstanden. Aber es ist schon was dran, dass die Natur eigentlich ganz gut von dem Ganzen profitiert hat.


----------



## Fusssi (23. September 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Hat er doch Recht gehabt?
> Wo einste Wohnhäuser standen -> blühende Blumen, Gräser und Bäume..
> Wo einst Fabriken standen -> blühende Blumen, Gräser und Bäume..


hihi, hab ich mir auch gedacht.

Und nicht nur im Osten, im Westen gehts auch schon los xD


----------



## skeggmikill (23. September 2009)

Also eigentlich ist die CDU von den Grünen unterwandert, die die Wirtschaft ruinieren, damit es der Umwelt besser geht! (Schwerer Anfall von Sarkasmus!)Oh, ich bin wohl im falschen Thread! Da war doch noch einer über Verschwörungstheorien. Hat aber hier auch gerade gepasst. Nicht schliessen, Noxiel! Neeeeiiiiinnnnnn......


----------

